

Didn't Get Into TechStars? Don't Sweat it - kirillzubovsky
http://www.currentlyobsessed.com/2011/07/22/didnt-get-into-techstars-dont-sweat-it/

======
eggbrain
I've applied to TechStars about 4-5 times, maybe more. Each time I applied I
made more and more progress, and got as far as being a TechStars finalist [Top
~30], but no further. Despite each time being "nonselected" rather than
"rejected", I still felt pretty discouraged (especially after not even being a
finalist the final time).

When I looked back however, I changed my mind. While I may not have gotten
into TechStars, that didn't mean they didn't have lessons to teach me. I
learned a ton about entrepreneurship, learning to code, building a product and
userbase, and networking, that I might not have ever learned had I not been
striving to get into the program. I can't stop the entrepreneurial fire in me
now, and I have David Cohen, Brad Feld, David Tisch, and more to thank for
that.

~~~
jheitzeb
I find your attitude very inspiring.

------
nhashem
The wording of this blog post is very silly, but I think there's a valid point
in here, and that is: the right full-time job can still enable you to work on
your startup.

That job probably isn't at Google though. There are lots of software
engineering positions where hours are 9-5, the problems you solve aren't very
hard and thus leave you with lots of mental energy, and there isn't much in
terms of "extracurriculars" (conferences, etc) to occupy your time. These are
terrible jobs if they're your only path for professional development, but they
can be good for a 3-12 month stint while you try and get your startup off the
ground. Low commitment, low stress, just enough to pay the bills and get you
some health insurance.

I can't imagine a software position at Google ever matching that description
though.

~~~
jheitzeb
Do you or have you worked there? Neither have I, but friends attest that
9-to-5 is possible there. All depends on the person, their focus and the
project they are working on.

~~~
fourspace
I worked at Google for 5 years. 9-5 is possible, though most people work extra
hours. The more important issue is the mental energy. 8 hours at Google is
different from 8 hours at a low-key tech gig.

------
kloncks
The "logic" escapes me.

So, if you didn't make it into a program that gets 600 requests and accepts
2%(1) go ahead and apply to a company that four years ago got 1,000,000
applications a year and only accepted 0.05%. (2)

I get what he's saying but Step 1 being simply "get a job at google" is just
baffling.

(1) [http://ask.techstars.org/how-many-companies-apply-to-
techsta...](http://ask.techstars.org/how-many-companies-apply-to-techstars-
each-seasoncity)

(2) [http://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-
receives-1000000-j...](http://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-
receives-1000000-job-applications-a-year/4308/)

~~~
jheitzeb
Getting into to either isn't based on ratios and stats. Excellent, top-notch
engineers that can get jobs at Google might find it harder to get into
TechStars if they lack a viable team + idea. There are a LOT of positions open
at Google right now. Not many spots at TechStars. Orders of magnitude
difference.

------
igorgue
About #1... can you work 9-5 at a tech company? Is this guy a developer?

There are non-competes too so you can't build something Google is thinking on
building or have you working on, also, and more importantly, most of the
"successful" startup guys wont just "get a job at Google", I know many people
here would, but it's hard for a lot of people that start businesses to:

1\. Just get a 9-5 job 2\. Be so deep into computer science that Google
requires

For many of these guys to get to Google it would be easier to build something
and then sell it to them.

------
anmol
Doesn't google have an IP assignment like every other tech company, that
affects what you can work/own, on the side?

Also, as oft-repeated, part-time startups don't quite work.

~~~
jheitzeb
Consult a lawyer. State laws vary. Generally, the USA is a very worker-
friendly place. Employers can't own what you do on your own time, and provided
it is not competitive, you are likely okay. Granted with a company of Google's
scope that may be hard.

------
jhdavids8
Well, I'd say if you need someone to tell you to get a 9 to 5 job in order to
pay the bills and save a floundering startup that can't get VC, you may have
bigger problems.

------
nolite
Can you even work 9-5 at google?

~~~
Hisoka
Anyone working in Google with an answer to this question?

------
bradleyjoyce
If you have a mostly b2b startup, the applications for Tech Wildcatters are
open for a few more day! <http://techwildcatters.com>, you get up to $25k

------
chailatte
Ironically, most of those in incubator end up working for Google anyways.

------
d0m
The thing is.. You know that TechStars and YC are a bunch of VERY smart VCs
and entrepreneurs. You have a huge respect and read everything from them.
You're passionate about software engineering and had job offers from great
companies but said "No, I want to start my business".

And then, those great guys just refuse you. Whatever the way they say it
(Awesome other participants, not enough $ to fund everyone), it still mean
that they had the opportunity to take you, and they said no. It talks for
itself.. Why the fuck would you continue your startup if these extremely smart
guys didn't want/trust you?

~~~
kloncks
Now, I just disagree with this view.

The vast majority of companies don't take VC money. Many great companies had
ideas that were quickly dismissed by these "VERY smart VCs and entrepreneurs".

Of course, there's also the argument that the 4-5 YC partners just can't take
on _every_ potentially successful startup. Harvard can't accept every
qualified candidate; there's not enough seats. But to then tell one of those
rejected (or in this case, waitlisted!) to simply forget continuing on with
their education elsewhere is just preposterous.

~~~
d0m
"The vast majority of companies don't take VC money. Many great companies had
ideas that were quickly dismissed by these "VERY smart VCs and
entrepreneurs"."

It's not for the money. It's for the experience that you get, the day to day
conversation with all the teams, the contacts that you can get, the incredible
feedback and criticism from highly experienced mentor AND the money (Which is
really not that much, but just enough to get started and focus without
stressing about how you will eat). And note here, I'm talking about _first
time entrepreneurs_ ; Not someone who's got 5 startups already sold or a
google/facebook/whatever CTO.

And yeah, you can argue that you don't _need it_ and sometime startups were
wrongly dismissed by good VCs; but it's rare. It's their job to spot great
startups/revolutionary ideas/extraordinary teams.

The fact that you are not chosen means something. You can't only dismiss it..
It's important to know why you weren't chosen. And "The teams were awesome
this year" is not a reason. I mean, if your idea is awesome and you are great
but they didn't accept you, there must be a reason. Is it because they didn't
"get" it? Or felt that the market wasn't ready for it? Or that even though you
_think_ you're awesome, you're not?

"Of course, there's also the argument that the 4-5 YC partners just can't take
on every potentially successful startup. Harvard can't accept every qualified
candidate; there's not enough seats. But to then tell one of those rejected
(or in this case, waitlisted!) to simply forget continuing on with their
education elsewhere is just preposterous."

Again, the problem is not to be refused, but to know why you are. If you were
refused because of your grades, it's perfectly understandable. If it's because
you can't speak the language of the university, it's understandable. But if
you're among the best with a great personality and awesome grades, why would
they refuse you?

And then, school is really different in the way they accept you. It's more
about your dossier and your grade.. not about your potential. Whereas, with an
incubator, they don't care about your past, they look at you. Your idea. Your
personality. Your enthusiast. The fact that they refuse you means a lot more;
PG really looked at you, talked with you and thought: "No. You're not in."

~~~
truthseeker
YC or techstars see you as a point in time. Fixed and whether you are right
for their model or not. However, you are not fixed. you evolve, grow, talk to
customers, pivot, refine business model, etc.

They don't see all of that. Or probably see your past as an indicator of
future. May be you may not have the potential for another google or youtube
but you might be successful. Successful by your own measure not someone else's
yardstick.

